# So Wonder Woman..



## Gur94 (May 30, 2017)

The reviews are out and they are looking pretty fresh.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

The movie is a little too dull and boring, and drags itself more than it should have.

But when the fighting starts, around the middle, the movie transforms into something else.

The edits are sharp. The punches and kicks are powerful. The choreography is amazing. Overall, the scenes give out a sense of power lacking even in Man of Steel and Batman V Superman...


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

On the contract, except the forced romance and the fact the final fight is too cliché, I loved it and thought it was great, it was hooked on me all long, the fights are amazing, we see the most horrible for our feels side of warm,  and the moments of breaks for the heroes are very nice. And the humor is good and not excestive.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

Minor spoilers if you have been living under a rock and know nothing about WW.

They overused the slow motion effect in the fight scenes (looking at you, Snyder), the lasso and lightning effects were meh at best, the starter villains were cartoonishly evil and the final villain was horribly cliche, the final fight scene was the worst of the entire movie, and they completely fucked Greek mythology to make WW yet another Jesus allegory as if we didn't get enough with that with Superman. 

But I loved the movie. The No Mans Land scene was just... damn. It was great to see the Amazons kicking ass and taking names. It was amazing to see Diana developing into a hero. The supporting cast were all fantastic. Steve was nice and not overbearing. Their rag-tag team was human and full of humor. Etta was a great little addition from the comics. Hippolyta felt like a real mother (my mom cried when she and Diana parted ways) and Antiope was a badass. They made the right decision to put it in WW1 considering the theme they were going with, and I felt like I got a really good sense of who Wonder Woman is as a hero from this movie. It wasn't overly dark and depressing like the other DCEU  movies. 

9/10 would watch again.


----------

